# passing out during a fall



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Yesterday We were riding a long a road side and on our left was a gravel ditch. Rusty turned into the ditch being stubborn wanting to go home.I tried to stop him from turning but was too late. Rusty started to slip. I lost my ballance and fell off his right side. He fell on his right side almost lading on me.I hit my head. I had a Troxel schooling helmet on. My sunglasses got smashed into my face. I remember falling to the ground and everything went black. I could still hear rusty moving around and stuff but I could not see. My vision came back and I got up from the ground and my eyes were watering bad. Rusty twisted his ankle a little bit but nothing too bad. He is other wise fine. I have a black eye and my nose hurts to touch it/ move it and it also hurts to breath through it. I also was nascious after the fall and had a headache from the pain in my nose. 
I am still getting headaches and my nose still hurts. Rusty and I are lucky that we did not get more seriously hurt. I am lucky that I have a horse that does not spook even more after a fall and runs off. Rusty stayed right by me.I have no clue how long I was unconscious for.I was curious on how I could help Rusty get better? And what will help me heal? Does anyone else have any falling story's?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds like you got a concussion or more. You need to see a doctor anytime you talk a serious fall and ESPECIALLY if you lost consciousness! Basic head safety!!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You need to get checked out by a doctor. You may have a concussion and if you do, you have to give up physical activities for a while so you can heal. Don't mess around with this. You could end up with permanent, I fixable damage.

For your horse, I would get a vet to look him over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I second the above two posters. It sounds like this fall was bad enough (for you and the horse) to absolutely get a vet involved.


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

Go to a doctor!

Football players want to sue the NFL because of concussions... they're not something to take lightly. You can cause permanent damage if you don't get treated.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Classic concussion signs.. Agree you need a doctor. I would have the horse checked out too just to be safe. He's older right? Especially if he does not get better with rest.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Yep, I got concussed once falling head first onto a piece of timber, off a horse. Similar symptoms. Besides concussion, you also have to watch for potential subdural haematomas, which can gradually get worse and cause pretty major problems. Definitely get checked out!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your helmet is toast. you must get a new one, or send it in to Troxel, who will replace the liner for $25.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you should probably go see a Doctor. Most likely have a concussion, and what a lot of people do not realize , is you could feel better and still have internal damage and cause death. 
head injuries are serious. i had my eyebrow bone fractured when I was young, horse reared, I was bareback , and its head hit my head , was out of it for a few days. changed the vision in my eye


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Hopefully you've seen a Dr at this point. Head injuries aren't anything to fool around with. You need to have things checked out so you know the extent of the damage and how to proceed with the level of concussion you experienced. It sounds like you've broken your nose as well. If Rusty is still experiencing swelling that has not resolved with rest and cool running water over the area then call the vet. And replace your helmet. I have a thread here on Functional Endoscopic Sinus Surgery that is the result of an injury over a year ago. They caught the fractured cheekbone and concussion but missed the rest. My lesson was that I should have followed up with after care and seen the ENT. Head injuries aren't anything to ignore.


----------



## Westernpleasurelover (Aug 18, 2014)

Get your helmet replaced after every fall with impact to your helmet. And make sure you go to the doctors to make sure nothing serious is going on since you were unconscious


----------

